# networkmanager and uuid

## dony

Hi,

I installed my new Laptop and copied the user-home-directory from my old Laptop.

Now Networkmanager doesn't work because the UUID's of my Networkinterfaces are

wrong --> gconf-editor --> system --> networking --> connections --> ...

How can I get the new uuid of my networkinterface (for example eth0) to change it in gconf.

udevadm info -a -p /sys/class/net/eth0

gives me a lot of Information; but not the uuid ....

Regards

DONY

----------

